# drop checker



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just replaced my drop checker solution last night and about 24 hours later it is still red and hasn't changed to blue green or yellow. Maybe I didn't dry it well enough and some remaining water messed up the ph?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never seen it turn red. Are you sure you're using the right fluid?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Red? Err that's not right.
These are the only colors you should ever see.
Blue - no enough
Green - enough
Neon green almost yellow - optimal
Yellow - a little too much
White - dead fish

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have used the same solution already and from the same bottle. It only took hours for it to change before to the right colours. It is redish in the bottle. Hopefully it starts to read properly soon


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> I have used the same solution already and from the same bottle. It only took hours for it to change before to the right colours. It is redish in the bottle. Hopefully it starts to read properly soon


LFS bought?
Ebay bought?
Home Made?
Someone Made?


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Mines was store bought. But like I told cold mantis, mine always stay green never seen it turn another color. But still haven't had the chance to pick up a bottle from him.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ebay, came with drop checker. But it was always very dark and hard to read with the last fill. I have a feeling it is just the ph stuff and not mixed with 4kh solution. Directions were terrible. I don't have the fine measuring equipment to make my own 4kh solution and can't find it in Kingston


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah eBay, those dont work. If your solution is not completely blue when you refill the drop then its garbage

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Where can I find the solution in Toronto area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

baishui said:


> Where can I find the solution in Toronto area?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha, got it. I will contact you when I got my drop checker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what is your price including shipping to Kingston?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You can use Ph solution in the drop checker.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok I think I figured out the problem. To get red the drops aren't being mixed with 4 dKh solution.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, it seems the liquid sent is just ph solution alone.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Get some 4 dKh solution to mix it with and you should be golden.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

If you can measure 2.4 grams of baking soda, you can make gallons of 4dKh solution yourself. I never tried it myself but the recipe is like this: 2.4 g baking soda in 2.000 ml (2 L) distilled water. Take 50 ml out of this and further dilute it in 450 ml distilled water. Take 5 ml and add 8 drops of bromothymol blue (pH indicator, low range). You got your drop checker solution. I guess you can verify it with a Kh solution, see if it takes 4 drops to turn from blue to yellow.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

aniroc said:


> If you can measure 2.4 grams of baking soda, you can make gallons of 4dKh solution yourself. I never tried it myself but the recipe is like this: 2.4 g baking soda in 2.000 ml (2 L) distilled water. Take 50 ml out of this and further dilute it in 450 ml distilled water. Take 5 ml and add 8 drops of bromothymol blue (pH indicator, low range). You got your drop checker solution. I guess you can verify it with a Kh solution, see if it takes 4 drops to turn from blue to yellow.


I think that's about right but don't forget. You can't guess 2.4g of baking soda it has to be exact. Use a digital scale that's 0.00g accurate(not cheap). Also you can't use a measuring cup. You have to use a lab grade graduated cylinder(also not cheap) distilled water is a must (cheap). After you dilute it you have to test the solution with a kh liquid test, dont be cheap on the kh test you have lots and dont test with 5ml, test with like 20ml and see if it turns colour in 16 drops, if that test fails then you need to make another 2000ml reference solution. Its not as easy as the person above describes. Took me like 2-3 tries.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Fortunately I have access to the pharmaceuticals lab in Pharmacy school  I am so going to make a bunch of 4dk solution!!!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess you can try to guess the amount of baking soda and just keep trying until you get lucky and it reads right. But that will take lots of bottles of distilled water which will add up. Then you need to have a kh test kit which isn't that cheap.

You could end up spending a bit trying yourself without the right equipment.


----------

